# Csodatevo allatok



## bogyomama (2006 Február 1)

Gyógyítás - szavak nélkül
Az állatok ösztönösen jól, megkülönböztetett figyelemmel bánnak a gyermekekkel. Érzékenyen reagálnak mozdulataikra, hanghordozásukra, de még a bőrük illatának változására is. Ez a kapcsolat sok esetben többet jelent puszta "barátságnál"...

Tudományosan bizonyított tény, hogy a lovak, a kutyák, a bárányok, a macskák és a kacsák segítik a gyermekek testi-lelki fejlődését, ezért az állatokkal való gyógyító terápiát mind szélesebb körben alkalmazzák a világon.

Az állatterápia története a hatvanas években kezdődött. Boris M. Levinson amerikai pszichológus egy viselkedési zavarokkal küszködő kisfiút kezelt. Hónapokig nem tudta őt szóra bírni, mígnem egyszer a rendelésre kénytelen volt bevinni a kutyáját. A kutya hatására a gyermek feloldódott, beszélni kezdett az állathoz és annak gazdájához.

Levinson a következő vizsgálatokra - a szabályok tiltása ellenére - már szándékosan vitte el kutyáját, s a fiú állapota rohamosan javulni kezdett. Nemsokára már speciálisan képzett kutyákat vontak be a pszichoterápiába. A módszer elsősorban Angliában és az Amerikai Egyesült Államokban terjedt el, de Svájcban, Németországban és Hollandiában is kezelnek állatterápiával gyerekeket és időseket intézményes keretek között.

Hogyan segítenek?
Testileg: több mozgásra ösztönzik a gyereket. A lovaglás például az egyensúlyérzéket és a testkontrollt fejleszti.
Lelkileg: ha a gyerek bánatos, megsimogathatja, megszeretgetheti a macskáját. Ez a legegyszerűbb gesztus, amely jót tesz mindkettejüknek. 
Intellektuálisan: Egy állatot ápolni és etetni kell. A gyermeknek át kell gondolnia, mikor kell a lovat lecsutakolnia és megetetnie.
Szociálisan: Egy olyan kisgyerek, aki a hasonló korúakkal nehezen barátkozik, esetleg sokkal könnyebben összebarátkozik egy kutyával. Ezáltal magabiztosabb lesz, ami pozitívan hat majd a más gyerekekkel való érintkezésre is.

Bundás doktorok 
Az állatok sok olyan esetben is képesek segíteni a gyerekeknek, amelyekben a felnőttek már tehetetlenek. Miért? Az állatok érzékenyek, és ösztönösen megérzik, milyen helyzetben hogyan kell viselkedniük. A gyerekeknél a testbeszéd még nagyon kifejező, és minél kisebb a gyermek, ez annál inkább így van. Amennyiben a gyermek az állattal való találkozás során jól érzi magát, biztosak lehetünk benne, hogy szavak nélkül is megértik egymást.

A gyermekek finom antennákkal érzékelik, hogy mire van szükségük az állatoknak, ami remek alapja lehet a terápiának. S vajon mindig helyesen értik a gyerekek az állatok beszédét? Általában igen. Természetesen adódhatnak félreértések. A kutyák például - legyenek bármily barátságosak is - nem szeretik, ha evés közben zavarják őket. Ha erre a gyerek nem figyel, előfordulhat, hogy a kutya utánakap.

Jó barát a ló 
Amikor az istállóajtót kinyitják, és Pontocska kíváncsian kinyújtja a fejét, a gyerekek úgy érzik, mintha meseországba csöppentek volna. Pontocska kis foltos póni, nagyon hasonlít egy mesefigurához. A lovacska egyike azon állatoknak, amelyek segítségével a gyógypedagógus a gyermekeket egy németországi terápiás központban kezeli.

A gyermekek deviáns magatartással, fejlődési zavarokkal, mozgászavarral kerülnek az ilyen és ehhez hasonló (nálunk is működő) gyógyközpontokba, ahol válogatott szakemberek foglalkoznak velük - állatok segítségével. A hippoterápia, azaz a lovakkal történő kezelés a legrégebbi módszer, amely meggyorsítja a gyógyulást. 

Biztonságot teremtenek 
A müncheni gyermek- és anyavédelmi egyesület szakemberei testileg-lelkileg sérült, beteg és deviáns gyermekekkel foglalkoznak. A gyerekek többnyire zilált családokból jönnek. A legtöbb esetben olyan külső tényezők okozzák lelki problémáikat, mint válás, erőszak, alkoholista szülők, megrontás vagy haláleset.

A kicsik szakember segítsége nélkül képtelenek feldolgozni érzelmi sérüléseiket. Legtöbben rendkívül visszahúzódók, félénkek, nemritkán antiszociálisak Érdekes, hogy könnyebben magukhoz engedik az állatokat, mint az embereket. Mintha a négylábú terapeuták ismernének egy titkos utat a gyermekek lelkéhez. Az állatok ösztönösen érzik, mikor kell közelebb menni hozzájuk, és mikor van szükség nagyobb távolságra. 

Megmutatják a határt 
Az itt dolgozó orvosokat minden állathoz személyes viszony fűzi, ezért jól fel tudják mérni, melyik állat melyik gyerekhez illik a leginkább. Tomi izgő-mozgó, vadóc kisfiú, aki nem ismer határokat. Nagyon nehezen kezelhető, nagyon öntörvényű. Esetében célravezető egy csacsival dolgozni - amelyet egyébként a kisfiú elsőként szúrt ki magának. A szamár csökönyös állat, csak akkor mozog, ha kedve van hozzá, így igencsak szemléletesen tükrözi a gyermek magatartását. Nem fogad szót és nem hagyja magát vezényelni. A gyermeknek - ha valamit el akar érni - az állathoz kell alkalmazkodnia. 


Nem hiaba,erzelmeim az allatok iranyaban....


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 5)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left width=449><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=full_article_title align=left width=434>*Végre megtudhatjuk mit ugat a kutya!?*

AMIT EDDIG SOSEM ÉRTETTÜNK A SAJÁT NYELVÜNKÖN.
</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD class=full_article_subtitle align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>




</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>*Arrf, aúúúf, vau-vau!! Gondolkodtunk valaha is azon, 
mit jelentenek ezek a hangok? A japánok már gyártják a kutyatolmács-gépet. 
*
</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449><TABLE class=imgcenter cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Bow-lingual (kutyanyelvfordító berendezés).Most itt egy új találmány egyenesen Tokióból, ami le is fordítja ezeket nekünk. Nincs többé akadálya annak, hogy megértsük, mit szeretne mondani nekünk kutyusunk. 

A high-tech csodamasina 

A szerkezet egy kis mikrofonból áll, melyet a kutyus nyakörvéhez erősítenek. Ez egyszerűen összepárosítja a kutyaugatást egy előre felvett hangmintával. 

Alkotói azt állítják, hogy ez a szerkezet hatféle érzelem jelzésére képes (úgy mint frusztráció, veszélyérzet, önkifejezés, boldogság, szomorúság és kívánság), majd továbbítja a jeleket a kézi lejátszó felé, amely több mint 200 szóval képes lefordítani ezeket emberi nyelvre. 

A nagyon aggódó tulajdonosok pedig a "kutyanapló" üzemmódot beállítva a nap folyamán is informálódhatnak kutyusuk hogylétéről, feltéve, hogy van mobiltelefonjuk. Milyen nagyszerű lehet olyan üzeneteket olvasni, mint például: "szuper napom volt!", "rengeteget mókáztam!" vagy "megint szétrágtam az új cipődet!" Semmi kétség: ezek az üzenetek bármely kutyatulajdonost boldoggá tudnak tenni. 

</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>K.K
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## platon (2006 Február 5)

Ez is a kutyákról szól, de más értelemben.
*Robotkölyök kíváncsi*

*Gondolkodik és talán érez is? - A kutatások mögött nagyon gyakran katonai megbízók rejtőznek*

*Népszabadság • Szentgyörgyi Zsuzsa • 2006. február 4. *

<!-- No image -->"Az 'EMI' (erős mesterséges intelligencia) hívei már évtizedek óta próbálnak minket meggyőzni arról, hogy egy vagy két évszázadon belül (egyesek ezt az időt ötven évre csökkentették!) az elektronikus számítógépek minden olyat meg fognak csinálni, amire az emberi értelem képes. (...) azon meggyőződésükben, hogy értelmünk egyszerűen 'hús-vér számítógép', magától értetődőnek tartják, hogy az öröm és a fájdalom, a szépség és a humor értékelése, a tudatosság és a szabad akarat olyan képességek, amelyek természetes módon kerülnek majd színre, amikor az elektronikus robotok algoritmikus viselkedése elég összetetté válik." 
<TABLE cellPadding=0 align=center border=0 cellpacing="0"><TBODY><TR><TD><SCRIPT language=JavaScript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=18213&ord='+ord+'"></scr'+'ipt>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=18213&ord=75811910"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




Bő másfél évtizede írta e sorokat Martin Gardner, a kiváló matematikus, esszéíró, nagyszerű logikai fejtörők hírneves kiötlője. Az ugyancsak nevezetes Roger Penrose-nak magyarul "A császár új elméje" címmel megjelent, világhírűvé vált könyve bevezetőjeként jelentek meg vitázó sorai. Meglehet, hogy a mesterséges intelligencia tudósainak azóta is nagy hévvel folyó vitájára meggyőző választ kaphatunk most, amikor már születőben van emberi tulajdonságokkal bíró, tanulni, a környezethez alkalmazkodni képes mesterséges lény. Mindenesetre a tizenhat kutatóközpont munkatársaiból álló konzorcium, amely éppen ilyen "lény" létrehozásán fáradozik, erős igent készül adni az erős - tehát az emberivel összevethető - mesterséges intelligencia megvalósíthatóságára. Az öt évre tervezett projektben az Európai Unió 11, Japán 3, míg az USA 2 partnerrel vesz részt (az EU hozzájárulása: 8,5 millió euró). A projekt összefogó koordinátora a Genovai Egyetem laboratóriuma. 
Voltaképpen már megszületett Robotcub, vagyis Robotkölyök, bár alkotói szerint teljesen kész csak 2007-ben lesz. Az alig 90 centiméter magas, 23 kiló súlyú Hüvelyk Matyinak egyelőre fém, nem szerves anyag a teste. Értelme és mozgása egy kétéves kisgyermekének felel meg. Már fürgén futkos a földön, minden elé kerülő tárgyat megragad, megforgat, megvizsgál, és ha hagyják, lehetőleg szét is szedi, akárcsak egy ilyen korú kiskölyök. Mechanikája és érzékelői lényegében nem jelentenek nagy újdonságot, sokfelé és sokféle feladatra alkalmas robotokban használnak már hasonló eszközöket és megoldásokat. Lát és tapint természetesen, érzékeli a hőmérsékletet, mozog, kúszik, közben megtartja az egyensúlyát, csuklói, izületei finoman követik az "agya" parancsait. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy emberi módon képes tanulni, nem egy külsőleg, alkotói által előre elkészített programot követve, hanem saját tapasztalatainak feldolgozásával. Hiszen az embergyereknek is lényegében "üres" az agya, amikor megszületik, és növekedése, fejlődése, a világról szerzett tapasztalatai nyomán jönnek létre a szinaptikus kapcsolatok, töltődnek föl benne az adatok, alakulnak ki az asszociációs pályák. Ezért az egészséges kisgyermek állandó kíváncsisága, ezért fog meg mindent, ezért kérdez állandóan. 
Robotcub hasonló módon viselkedik. A különféle érzékeléseket nem különállóan, hanem egymással kiegészítve hasznosítja, például, ha megragad egy tárgyat és forgatja, vizsgálja, akkor a tapintás mellett a látó szenzorai is segítik a megismerésben. Az újdonság az eddigi eredményekhez képest - állítják Robotkölyök alkotói -, hogy nem csupán egyetlen testrészt próbálnak intelligenssé tenni, hanem egy teljes, emberhez hasonló felépítésű, testtel, fejjel, végtagokkal bíró lényt. Robotcub egyik elődjének tekinthető az amerikai MIT kutatói által kifejlesztett "intelligens", tanuló fej, Kismet, "aki" képes felismerni arcokat, értékelni tud kézmozdulatokat, hanglejtésből hangokat ismer fel, és mindezekre megfelelő arcjátékkal, dünnyögéssel, fej- és szemmozgással tud válaszolni. Robotkölyök mindenesetre a dzsinn-fejnél többet tud, mert ő egész testével, mozgásával lesz képes reagálni a külvilágra. Létéhez az energiát akkumulátorokból nyeri, amelyek töltöttségét állandóan méri. 
Nem meglepő, hogy e bonyolult projektben a fejlesztéseket egy egész konzorcium végzi, elosztva egymás között a különféle részfeladatokat. Az egyik labor dolgozza ki például a fejet, a másik a medencét a lábakkal, megint másik a kezeket az ujjakkal. Csatlakozni is lehet a projekthez, az interneten hozzáférhető tervek és a szoftver nyitottak, nemcsak természettudósok és mérnökök, hanem akár pszichológusok előtt is. 
Mindenesetre érdekes jelenség ez az állandó törekvés homunculusok előállítására, legyen szó intelligens robot humanoidról, vagy klónozott ember létrehozásáról. Kétségtelen, hogy egy intelligens robot nagyon hasznos lehet emberre veszélyes helyeken: például a bolygókutatásban, radioaktívan sugárzó, kémiailag szennyezett, vagy katasztrófa által sújtott terepeken. A leghasznosabb azonban minden bizonnyal a haditechnikában lehet, például harcokban emberek helyettesítésére. Nyilván nem véletlen, hogy egyebek között a mesterséges intelligenciával foglalkozó és azt felhasználó kutatások mögött is nagyon gyakran katonai megbízók rejtőznek. És elgondolkoztató, hogy akárcsak Karel Capek víziójában, hiába a szaporodó figyelmeztető vészjelek, hiába a korlátozások, szerződések, a szalamandrákat titokban minden állam eteti.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 8)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left width=449><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=full_article_title align=left width=434>*A kutyák érzékelik a tüdő-és mellrákot!!!*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>*Egy amerikai kutatás során sikerült bizonyítani, hogy a képzett kutyák már korai stádiumban érzékelik a mell- és tüdőrákos elváltozásokat.*
</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449><TABLE class=imgleft cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Egy olyan társadalomban, ahol a tüdő- és a mellrák vezető haláloknak számít, a betegség korai felismerése nagyon fontos lenne. Egy új tanulmány során kiderült, hogy a kutyák képesek korán érzékelni a rákot.A kutatók szerint az ebek kivételes szaglóképességük révén meg tudják különböztetni az egészségesektől azon embereket, akik korai vagy már előrehaladott tüdő- vagy mellrákban szenvednek. Más tanulmányok során is bizonyították már, hogy a kutyák képesek bizonyos kémiai anyagokat azonosítani akár billiószoros higításban is. Az állatok szaglásának klinikai alkalmazása először akkor került előtérbe, amikor egy kutya úgy figyelmeztette gazdáját a bőrrákra, hogy állandóan az érintett területet szaglászta. Többször sikerült már azt is bizonyítani, hogy a kiképzett kutyák képesek mind a melanóma, mind a húgyhólyag-rák észlelésére. A Michael McCulloch és Tadeusz Jezierski vezette új kutatás az első a sorban, melynek során azt vizsgálták, hogy a kutyák képesek-e a rákos betegek leheletéből is kiszagolni a rosszindulatú elváltozásokat. Öt kutyát betanítottak arra, hogy észleljék a tüdő- és mellrákot úgy, hogy a rákos betegek leheletéből vettek szagmintát. A kísérletben 55 tüdőrákos és 31 mellrákos alany vett részt, őket még nem vetették alá kemoterápiának. Emellett 83 egészséges alanyt is bevontak a kísérletbe. A kutyáknak az emberi résztvevőktől származó, egy speciális csőben felfogott leheletmintát adtak. A rákos betegek észlelésére betanított kutyák közvetlenül a rákos mintákat tartalmazó tesztállomások elé ültek vagy feküdtek le, az egészséges mintákat figyelmen kívül hagyták. Az eredmények azt mutatták, hogy az ebek képesek a mell- és tüdőrák észlelésére 88-97 százalékos érzékenységgel és sepcifikussággal. Emellett a tanulmány azt is megerősítette, hogy a képzett kutyák képesek mindkét betegséget azok korai stádiumában kiszagolni. A kutatók úgy vélik, hogy további munkával talán csökkenteni lehet a rákos diagnosztikai eljárások bizonytalanságait. 

</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>K.K
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 26)

Megerkezett Linda lanyomekhoz a shelterbol az uj csaladtag. 7 eves es maniakusan szeret jatszani.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 1)

meg par kep


----------



## Edit (2006 Május 11)

Hozzánk is megérkeztek az "új családtagok"
5-en vannak (bár ez a kupacban nemigazán látszik), a képen 6 naposak.


----------



## Edit (2006 Május 11)




----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cSRpu7bI04


----------



## agika090 (2006 Szeptember 3)

*-*

érdekes dolgok vannak


----------



## taki024 (2007 Július 26)

Sziasztok!

Mariann vagyok Magyarországról.

Van egy hatéves öcsém. Én 19 vagyok, és nincs hozzá hasonló korú testvérem. Nincsenek barátai, ill. beilleszkedési problémákkal küzd. Ennek legfőbb oka az apja, aki lelkileg terrorizálja (ordítozik vele, a saját hibáiért is őt okolja, bővebben: a gyerekével való foglalkozás arra korlátozódik, hogy ő játszik a számítógépen GTA-VAL stb. az öcsém pedig néha segít és ha elrontja, rögtön leordítjí a fejét, hogy "hogy lehet ilyen béna". Ennek kompenzálására sajnos az öcsém átvette tőle ezt a lealázós stílust és a társai emiatt eltávolodtak tőle. Édesanyám gyenge idegrendszere miatt nem tud szembeszállni mostohaapámmal. Tehát az öcsémnek csak a számítógép jut meg az apja. Emellet folyton pótcselekvéseket végez: krákog, a hasát fájlalja, rángatja a szemét és a vállait. Én nem lakom náluk, így csak keveset tudok vele foglalkozni.
A megoldást egy kisállatban láttam, csakhogy az apja minden állatot elvből gyűlöl. Egy példa: a vasárnapi ebéd mellől képes volt az udvarra(ami jó nagy) kirohanni, hogy kődobálással elüldözzön egy szerencsétlen cicát.
Mostanában az öcsém annyit nyafogott egy kutyus után, hogy az apja szóban belement. Csakhogy ezt már számtalanszor megtette a kutya padig mindmáig sehol. 
Én nagyon szeretem az állatokat, kiváltképp a kutyákat, és ismerek is néhány fajtát. Mikor édesanyám közölte, hogy az öcsém apja beleegyezett a kutyusba én rögtön ajánlottam egy fajtát, aki szerintem a legalkalmasabb az öcsém problémáinak a kezelésére a Border Collie-t.

Szeretném, ha tanácsot adnátok ezügyben. Félő hogy az apja nem fogja engedni a kutyust, és sajnos még abban is kételkednem kell, hogyegy papagájt eltűrjön a lakásban még akkor sem, ha az öcsém szobájában lenne.
Örülnék ha tudnátok tanácsot adni. Előre is köszi...


----------



## maya024 (2007 Július 28)

Szasztok!

Én küldtem üzenetet taki024 néven Mariann aláírással az öcsémről. Bocsika. Ezentúl Maya vagyok.


----------



## nagyarpad (2007 Szeptember 9)

Hat kedves Mariann nem gondolod hogy ebben az esetben egysze az apaval kellene foglalkozi? es esetleg csak azutan szerezni kutyat?


----------



## maya024 (2007 Szeptember 13)

nagyarpad írta:


> Hat kedves Mariann nem gondolod hogy ebben az esetben egysze az apaval kellene foglalkozi? es esetleg csak azutan szerezni kutyat?


 

Hát sajnos az apjával nem lehet foglalkozni, mert anyám nem mer vele szembeszállni, magán okok miatt nem válhat el tőle ezért inkább nem is szól semmit. Én hiába szólok engem semmibe vesz, gyűlöl, és azonnal nekemesik ha az öcsémmel foglalkozom. Ráadásul azt mondja nincs jogom beleszólni a család életébe mert én ott ingyenélő vagyok annak ellenére h iskola mellett jártam dolgozni addig míg el nem költöztem. Most kezdte az öcsém a sulit és ha hazamegyek tanulni vele tuti h beleköt, majt azt mondja öcsémnek "gyere menjünk inkább számitogépezni" én meg egy szót sem szólhatok...


----------



## lajos010 (2007 Szeptember 13)

nem sokat ertek a temahoz, de en mindig rosz alvo voltam.
de amiota a agyam mellet van az akvariumom max. negyed ora allat elalszom!

cya lajos


----------



## Karmin (2007 Szeptember 24)

Maya, ha az a gyerek pszihologushoz kerul...akkor kiderul rola hogy mi a problema. Nalatok nem letezik suli pszihologus? HA pedig kiderul mi a problema akkor az apat fogjak legelobb kezelesbe venni!!!! most bocs ha durvan hangzik de ilyen ember nem erdemel gyereket, aki se az allatokkal se az emberekkel nem tud banni....
Leteznek hatosagok, leteznek orvosok....mindaddig amig az apa nem normalis, hiaba kap a gyerek egy allatot, hisz az apja kinozni fogja azt is, ha pedig kinozni fogja azt is az allat sem lesz kiegyensulyozott, a gyerek meg traumasabb lesz es a helyzet inkabb fokozottan romlik....nemhogy javulna.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 24)

Legrosszab esetben az is előfordulhat, hogy apa bántja a gyereket, a gyerek meg a kutyát, hiszen így a kutya lenne a legvédtelenebb a sorban... (


----------



## Karmin (2007 Szeptember 24)

Bizzal abban hogy amikor a gyerek iskolaba kerul, megfelelo nevelovel, tanitoval a problema megoldhato. En nem ajanlom a haziallatot....
Szerintem a gyerek is jobban szenvedne es az allat se erdemli meg azt a sorsot....


----------



## georgina1 (2007 Október 31)

amióta van kutyusunk sokkal jobb a hangulatunk, és a sétákkal a stressz levezetése is könnyebben megy


----------



## Ile57 (2007 Október 31)

Tíz évvel ezelőtt három cicusunk volt egyszerre. Az egyiknek Bambi volt a neve, de igaziból Bamba volt, mert szörnyű bamba képe volt szegénynek.Apám akkor elég beteg volt, és Bambi folyton Apám párnájára telepedett a feje mellé, mintha vigasztalni akarná gazdiját, nagyon hűséges cica volt, csak nem tudott válaszolni, pedig macskához ennyi szót nem nagyon szólt senki, mint az én apám. Úgy tudott Bambi nézni, hogy azt vártuk volna, mindjárt megszólal. Jó, hogy voltez a cicus.


----------



## Casidy (2007 November 3)

Sziasztok! Sokan úgy gondolják, hogy az állatok csak "állatok". Örülök, hogy ti itt nem így gondoljátok! Egy évvel ezelőtt meghalt a 7éves kandúr cicám, és senki sem érti, hogy hiányozhat még mindig. Ő nemcsak egy macska volt, az életem egy darabja, és rendkívül okos is volt, és mindig érezte, ha bánt valami. Amikor beteg voltam (kivétel nélkül) mindig odafeküdt mellém szorosan, és gyengéden dorombolt. Ma már nincs velem, de nagyon sokszor gondolok rá. Igaz barát volt.


----------



## jutka77 (2007 December 2)

en is mar ugy szeretnek egy kis meretu kutyat, de az felerne egy harmadik gyerekkel, plusz szetramolna es piszkitana mindent. De ami szeretetet tudna adni, MMMMMMMM


----------



## spagetti (2008 Augusztus 20)

sziasztok 
Ez igy van az állatok csodát tudnak tenni velünk emberekkel
az én cicám például megérezte,hogy édesapámnak a szívével volt probléma állandóan a mellkasán feküdt.


----------



## nemeteszti1 (2009 Szeptember 10)

Nekem van egy unokaöcsém, aki viselkedészavarokkal küzdött.
A pszihológus javasolta a szülőknek, hogy vegyenem magukhoz egy háziállatot. Segített...


----------



## nemeteszti1 (2009 Szeptember 10)

Szerintem az állatok önzetlen szeretete orvosság lehet lelki gondolra.


----------



## Superdzsozi (2009 Szeptember 13)

Van 3 kopaszkutyám.Ha beengedem őket a tarató alá,tuti,hogy 1 perc alatt forróság lesz.Csoda,nem csoda,de nem használok ágymelegítőt.
Ha fáj a hasam és odafexik az egyIk Kutyim,akkor az is elmúlik..


----------



## Lucynda (2009 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok! Nekem cicám van, de el sem lehet mondani mennyi örömet okoz. Nagyon okos, megérzi ha valami baj van, vagy fáj valami , jön, szeret, vígasztal, ott van mellettem. Egyszer elcsúsztam a fürdőszobában a kövön, rohant be hogy mi történt, olyan édes volt, ott aggódott, az orrával bökdösött hogy keljek fel. Nagyon sokat jelent nekem.


----------



## kamp.judit (2009 Szeptember 27)

Rossz napom van. Hazaérek és ő kajlán fut elém. Azt mondja a szemével; "de jó hogy hazaértél", és elfelejtem a rosszkedvem. Ez a csoda


----------



## Tratrat (2009 Október 12)

Csak csatlakozni tudok az előttem szólóhoz!


----------



## pati4 (2009 Október 12)

A legjobb dolog amit az állatok tudnak, de sajnos az emberek nem! 
!!!!!!!!!Az állatok feltétel nélkül tudnak szeretni!!!!!!


----------



## amanda1 (2009 Október 27)

Regebben mindig volt kutyam.A mostani alberletemben nem tarthatok kutyust, pedig nagyon szeretnek.


----------



## Elena987 (2009 Október 27)

Az állatok tényleg megoldást jelentenek mindnféle lelki és mentális problémára. De ezt csak az értheti meg aki akkora szerettel van feléjük mint amekkorát ők adnak nekünk.
És aki az állatokat szereti tényleg rossz ember nem lehet.


----------



## atiagi (2010 Június 2)

Én terápiás kutyakiképzéssel szeretnék foglalkozni. Csodálatos, amit azok a kutyák tesznek az emberért


----------



## duett (2013 Június 9)

atiagi írta:


> Én terápiás kutyakiképzéssel szeretnék foglalkozni. Csodálatos, amit azok a kutyák tesznek az emberért


 

Sok sikert hozzá!


----------

